# Asian Loops gesucht



## viggon (27. August 2011)

Hat jemand ine idee wo ich Asiatische/Chinesische loops her bekomme, 
Ne collectio oder so am besten gratis?


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2011)

Meinst Du jetzt Soundfiles mit diesen Asia-Gitarren-Melodien, oder was genau meinst Du?


----------



## viggon (28. August 2011)

ja sowas, loops die ich auch in MM17 verwenden kann


----------



## viggon (29. August 2011)

bitte schnelle antwort


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2011)

vielleicht frag mal hier nach: RECORDING.de - Alles zum Thema Audio & Recording: Forum, Blogs, Produktbewertungen, Songvoting, Termine, News uvm!


----------

